# automator



## benben67 (19 Août 2008)

Bonzour à toutes et à tous, 

J'ai trouvé sur les téléchargement apple deux scripts qui permettraient via clic droit puis "Automator" d'attacher le ou les fichiers sur le ou lesquels on a cliqué afin de les lié à un mail.
Ces scripts ne semblent pas fonctionner sous léopard ou alors je suis une quille.

Donc avec automator est-il possible via automator de crée un processus qui permettrai de créer un mail automatiquement (via "Mail") en les liant à celui-ci ?

(je ne cale rien à Automator qui semble pouvoir rendre bien des services ....)

salut

L'utilisation d'Automator pour faire des trucs sur internet, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## manu2015 (28 Février 2009)

Salut,

S'il est pas trop tard :
Ouais ça a l'air faisable et pas trop difficile. J'ai pas pu essayer parce que j'utilise pas les logiciels de mail donc je garanti rien.

Tu fais un nouveau workflow et tu y mets 3 éléments:
-un bloc Nouveau mail (il sera indépendant, juste pour être sur qu'un mail est créé)
-un bloc Obtenir les fichiers du Finder sélectionnés (qui va transmettre ta sélection au bloc suivant)
-un bloc Ajouter des pièces jointes au message de premier plan

Si tu utilises Entourage comme messagerie, les noms des fonctions seront peut-être différents.

Tu sélectionnes tes fichiers dans le finder, tu lances le script et ça devrait faire le reste.

Note que tu dois pouvoir compléter à l'avance le destinataire et le corps du mail dans le bloc Nouveau mail, rajouter un bloc Envoyer les mails pour que le mail parte directement. Encore une fois je n'ai pas pu tester j'ai pas de boite mail paramétrée. Mais ça te donnera une idée de comment marche le biniou.

Bon courage
Manu


----------

